# No more regrets!



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2012)

Στο κείμενο που έχω, ο συγγραφέας ορίζει και τι εννοεί ακριβώς με τον όρο regret:

_Regrets are the thίngs we dο that we wίsh we hadn't dοne ΑΝD the thίngs we faίl tο dο that we wίsh we had dοne, bοth οf whίch result ίn unhappίness, dίsappοίntment οr remοrse._

Χρησιμοποιεί δε διαρκώς ως οιονεί λαϊτμοτίφ (συγγνώμη, αλλά πάντα ήθελα να κολλήσω το οιονεί δίπλα σε ξένη λέξη) το_ Νο Μοre Regrets!_

Τo G-Word δίνει:

*regret* ρμ. θρηνώ || θλίβομαι, λυπάμαι, μετανοώ <για παράλειψη> || οικτείρω || ουσ. θλίψη, λύπη <ιδ. για παράλειψη>, τύψη 

*Όχι άλλες τύψεις;* Χμμμ...

Ο Βοσταντζόγλου δίνει και τα _μετάνιωμα_ και _μετανιωμός_. Και τη _μετάγνωση_, που μου φαίνεται αδόκιμη για κείμενο τέτοιου περιεχομένου (εκλαϊκευτικό-παρακινητικό).

Σας φαίνεται ικανοποιητικό το _Όχι άλλα μετανιώματα;_ Μήπως έχετε κάποια άλλη καλή ιδέα;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 10, 2012)

Δεν θα έλεγα "όχι άλλα μετανιώματα", αλλά θα έλεγα "Μη μετανιώνεις πλέον/άλλο/πια" ή "Μη μετανιώνεις για τίποτα πια".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2012)

Όχι, χρειάζομαι ένα ουσιαστικό. Επαναλαμβάνεται συνέχεια στο κείμενο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2012)

Όχι άλλα δάκρυα!


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν σου κάνει, αλλά υπάρχει και η _μεταμέλεια_ για ουσιαστικό, δηλ. _Όχι άλλη μεταμέλεια! Φτάνει πια η μεταμέλεια!_ 
Με την ίδια ντρίμπλα του ενικού βολεύεται νομίζω λίγο καλύτερα και το _μετάνιωμα_, εκτός αν είναι μόνο ιδέα μου ότι τρώγεται λίγο πιο εύκολα από τα _μετανιώματα_. 
Αλλιώς, εάν το επιτρέπει το παρακινητικό κείμενο, το _Όχι άλλα δάκρυα!_ του Νικέλ. 

Παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή:
Μεταμέλειες είχα λίγες, τόσο λίγες όμως που δεν αξίζει να τις πω.


----------



## sarant (Feb 10, 2012)

Γιατί απορρίψαμε τις τύψεις; "Όχι άλλες τύψεις" το βρίσκω καλύτερο από τις μεταμέλειες και τα μετανιώματα. Το "όχι άλλα δάκρυα" είναι εξίσου καλό, ίσως και καλύτερο, αλλά δεν στέκει μόνη της η λέξη.


----------



## Inachus (Feb 10, 2012)

Μπορεί να παραπέμπει σε θρησκευτικές μετάνοιες, ίσως όμως θα μπορούσε να το τολμήσει κανείς: "όχι άλλες μετάνοιες". Επίσης, "όχι άλλα δάκρυα μετάνοιας".


----------



## Zazula (Feb 10, 2012)

sarant said:


> Γιατί απορρίψαμε τις τύψεις; "Όχι άλλες τύψεις" το βρίσκω καλύτερο από τις μεταμέλειες και τα μετανιώματα.


Οι τύψεις κττμά προϋποθέτουν κατά κανόνα αίσθημα ενοχής. Δεν μιλάμε για κάτι τέτοιο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση — είναι απλούστατα το να έχεις μετανιώσει για κάτι που έκανες ή που παρέλειψες να κάνεις· έχει να κάνει με κάτι σαν το «στερνή μου γνώση» κττ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Οι τύψεις κττμά προϋποθέτουν κατά κανόνα αίσθημα ενοχής. Δεν μιλάμε για κάτι τέτοιο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση — είναι απλούστατα το να έχεις μετανιώσει για κάτι που έκανες ή που παρέλειψες να κάνεις· έχει να κάνει με κάτι σαν το «στερνή μου γνώση» κττ.



Ακριβώς. Αυτό είναι που με ενοχλεί και εμένα με τις τύψεις. Νομίζω ότι ο συγγραφέας χρησιμοποιεί εδώ το regrets κάπως σαν μονολεκτική εκδοχή του second thought (στο περίπου...). Το _όχι άλλα δάκρυα_ θα ήταν ίσως καλό για μια φορά, για τίτλο π.χ., αλλά όχι συνέχεια μέσα στο κείμενο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2012)

*Τι θα έκανα διαφορετικά.* > *Όχι άλλα λάθη.*

Τρελές σκέψεις για ένα κείμενο άγνωστο.


----------



## ChicGal (Feb 11, 2012)

Όχι άλλες ενοχές.


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2012)

Είναι καλός ο ορισμός του πρώτου ποστ, αλλά να προσθέσω κι εκείνον που έχει το OED:
Sorrow or pain due to reflection on something one has done or left undone.

Είναι η λύπη που νιώθουμε για την ευκαιρία που δεν αδράξαμε ή για την κουταμάρα που κάναμε (για λάθη και παραλείψεις), τα πράγματα που θα κάναμε διαφορετικά αν μας ξαναδινόταν η ευκαιρία (το «στερνή μου γνώση» που αναφέρθηκε ήδη), χωρίς τύψεις και ενοχές — δεν μπαίνει άλλο άτομο στην εξίσωση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 11, 2012)

_I will start drinking again, 'till I 'm half blind. No more regrets.
I will eat a second piece of that cake. No more regrets.
Next time I see her, I 'm gonna grab her and kiss her. No more regrets._

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτή είναι η εικόνα που δίνει το κείμενο, αλλά αυτό καταλαβαίνω από την εισαγωγή του dr. Δηλαδή η απαλλαγή από φραγμούς, η ελευθερία στις επιλογές. Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, θα έλεγα ότι ούτε οι τύψεις ούτε η μεταμέλεια ταιριάζουν. Ο τύπος δεν νιώθει ενοχή ούτε έκανε κάτι για το οποίο δηλώνει μεταμέλεια -φόνο; Αυτό που εκφράζει είναι η επιθυμία του να μην μετανιώνει για πράγματα που κάνει ή δεν κάνει.

Να τολμήσω να πω "όχι άλλες σκοτούρες (σκότισμα)";


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Να τολμήσω να πω "όχι άλλες σκοτούρες (σκότισμα)";


Αυτό είναι «No more worries». 

Τα παραδείγματα που έδωσες είναι «Όχι άλλες αναστολές». Λες να θέλει αυτό;

Εγώ πάντως ξέρω ότι ακόμα δεν κατέθεσε κανείς το σπουργιτάκι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 11, 2012)

Ναι, σαν αναστολές το αντιλαμβάνομαι από το πρώτο post. Ξέρω ότι η απόδοσή μου είναι ψιλοάσχετη, αλλά το μόνο άλλο που μου έρχεται είναι το ρήμα (μετανιώνω) αλλά δεν δίνει καλό ουσιαστικό.


----------



## Themis (Feb 11, 2012)

Θα μπορούσε ίσως να εξυπηρετήσει στο κείμενο του Δόκτορα η αυτοκατηγόρια ή ο αυτοοικτιρμός. Είναι ευρύτερο αλλά, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, εκεί δίνει την έμφαση ο συγγραφέας. Θα υπήρχαν βέβαια και κάποιες ανάλογες προσαρμογές της μετάφρασης, όπως π.χ. στον ορισμό (Regrets are the thίngs... - Κατηγορούμε τον εαυτό μας για όσα... / Αυτοκατηγορούμαστε για όσα... / Αυτοκατηγόρια γίνονται όσα...). Ταιριάζει μια χαρά και με την κατάληξη του ορισμού, δηλ. η αυτοκατηγόρια (ή ο αυτοοικτιρμός) μάς οδηγεί σε unhappίness, dίsappοίntment οr remοrse. Και το οιονεί λαϊτμοτίφ ;) καλό μου φαίνεται να βγαίνει: Νο Μοre Regrets! - Όχι άλλη αυτοκατηγόρια!


----------



## ChicGal (Feb 11, 2012)

Αυτόν το συνδυασμό θλίψης, μετάνοιας, τύψεων και ενοχών δε φαίνεται να μπορούν να τον αποδώσουν μονολεκτικά τα ελληνικά. Τι θα λέγατε για μια απόπειρα ακόμα πιο ελεύθερης απόδοσης; Για παράδειγμα: "Άφησε πίσω σου το παρελθόν!" Μυρίζει αγγλισμό μήπως;


----------



## sarant (Feb 11, 2012)

Χωρίς να θέλω να βραχυκυκλώσω τον Δόχτορα, μέχρι τώρα καμιά μονολεκτική απόδοση δεν μου φαίνεται ικανοποιητική, αφενός διότι οι τύψεις (που τις βρίσκω εξαιρετικά στρωτή αλλά άκυρη λύση) δεν σημαίνουν αυτό και αφετέρου επειδή, παρότι πλουσιότερη γλώσσα του κόσμου, δεν έχουμε ρονταρισμένο ουσιαστικό από το μετανιώνω (η μετάνοια είναι άλλο πράγμα). 

Η Πιαφ έλεγε Je ne regrette rien, το ελληνικό άζμα λέει Για όσα έχω κάνει δεν μετανιώνω, δεν μετανιώνω...

Να βάζαμε το ρήμα; Μη μετανιώνετε άλλο/πια; Δεν ξέρω.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 11, 2012)

Αυτή ήταν και η δική μου πρόταση, αλλά μάλλον δεν είναι κατάλληλη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 11, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλες και όλους. Τα είπατε και τα αναλύσατε εξαιρετικά και ο sarant τα συνόψισε σωστά. Προσωρινά δουλεύω με τις τύψεις (που, ναι, μου μοιάζουν άκυρες). Δοκίμασα τις ενοχές, αλλά πώς να τις ταιριάξεις με το What's your biggest regret in life? Οι ιδέες του Θέμη είναι εξαιρετικές αλλά... πολυσύλλαβες· μένουν πάντως στη φαρέτρα. Είναι δύσκολο να μεταφράσω με ρήμα· ο όρος επαναλαμβάνεται κάθε δυο προτάσεις (στο γνωστό στιλ αυτών των κειμένων). Θα το ξανακουβεντιάσω και με τον επιμελητή και θα δούμε.

Μη διστάσετε να προσθέσετε ιδέες, αλλά το νόημα είναι ακριβώς το πιαφικό, αυτό που περιγράφει και ο Νίκελ στο 12, και έχετε καταλάβει όλοι. Αχ, η τρισχιλιετής!


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Νομίζω δεν αναφέρθηκε. Είναι φλυαρούτσικο, αλλά: *Όχι άλλους λόγους να μετανιώνω / να μετανιώνεις.*


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 11, 2012)

Είναι καιρός για δάνειο. Όχι άλλα ρεγκρέτια (κατά τα σεκλέτια).


----------



## Themis (Feb 11, 2012)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η απόδοση θα πρέπει να παραπέμπει άμεσα στο "_feeling of sadness or disappointment_, which is caused by something that has happened or something that you have done or not done" (Collins Cobuild). Το "μετανιώνω" με την πιο κοινή και "τεχνική" του έννοια (ΛΚΝ: "αλλάζω γνώμη για κάτι που έκανα ή που σκοπεύω να κάνω") δεν θα αποτελούσε αρκετά ισχυρό συνδετικό υλικό για το κείμενο του Δόκτορα. Δεν θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει εμβληματική αμερικανιά οιονεί λαϊτμοτίφ. Λογικά, το νόημα μπορώ να το αντιληφθώ μόνο σαν: Μην εγκλωβίζεστε στη λύπη για ό,τι κάνατε ή δεν κάνατε / Όχι στην παραλυσία της μεταμέλειας / Αφήστε τα μετανιώματα για το παρελθόν κι ασχοληθείτε με το μέλλον / Μην κοιτάτε τι θα μπορούσε να έχει γίνει αλλά τι μπορεί να γίνει από δω και πέρα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2012)

Και ερχόμαστε στο *Don't cry over spilt milk* και το *Δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε το παρελθόν*.


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 11, 2012)

Τέρμα τα πισωκοιτάγματα, αλλά και πάλι...


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2012)

Όχι άλλοι θλιμμηρυκασμοί.
Τέρμα τα θρηναναμασήματα.
Αρκετά με τις παρελθέγνοιες.
Φτάνει πια η υστερομελαγχολία.
Τέλος η οικτραναπόληση.
No more retroblues.
Όχι άλλη στερνολύπη. :s


----------



## Themis (Feb 12, 2012)

Έγραψες, Δαεμάνε. 'Εξοχα καλλιστεία, με βασίλισσα τη θεσπέσια _στερνολύπη_. Αν δεν υπάρχει, να την *υπάρξουμε.


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2012)

Ή πιο απλά, _ό,τι έγινε, έγινε. _

Το ξέρω ότι είπες Δόχτορα ότι ψάχνεις ουσιαστικό, αλλά γιατί όχι το πιο πάνω για το no more regrets και μετά μετάφραση κατά περίπτωση;


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2012)

Κι αυτό σωστό, στο λαϊτμοτίφ ταιριάζει όταν αναφέρεται μόνο του, αλλά εδώ;



drsiebenmal said:


> Στο κείμενο που έχω, ο συγγραφέας ορίζει και τι εννοεί ακριβώς με τον όρο regret:
> 
> _Regrets are the thίngs we dο that we wίsh we hadn't dοne ΑΝD the thίngs we faίl tο dο that we wίsh we had dοne, bοth οf whίch result ίn unhappίness, dίsappοίntment οr remοrse._
> 
> [...]



Πώς θα το πει, τα ό,τι-έγινε-έγινε; Εγώ προς το παρόν το λέω το να-μη-σου-τύχει.
Και μου 'χει τύχει έτσι επιτακτικό, αλλά δεν το θυμάμαι και βαριέμαι να το ψάξω, θυμάμαι όμως ότι ήταν σε βιβλίο άπαξ ή δις και είχα χώρο και κάποια συντακτική άπλα. Δεν ήταν πάντως μη-με-λησμόνει, αφού το 'χω ξεχάσει.


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2012)

Αν έχει τον ορισμό, επιλέγει μια απο τις πολλές προτάσεις και λέει: _κολοκυθόπιτα _λέγεται αυτό που θα θέλαμε να είχαμε κάνει αλλά δεν κάναμε κλπκλπ. Και στη συνέχεια όπου βλεπει το regrets θα βάζει _κολοκυθόπιτα_, αφού το έχει ορίσει. 

Η ελληνική γλώσσα δεν εχει regrets. Εμείς δε μετανιώνουμε, ρε! Ό,τι έγινε, έγινε, δε χαλάμε τη ζαχαρένια μας. :twit:


----------

